# Greetings from England



## tonymgc (Oct 8, 2010)

Hello all
My name's Tony i'm 27 after a sabatical looking to re-ignite my love of model making.
I don't have any particular area of interest although i mainly build single engine fighter planes (They take up less room!!) I also have a thing for 50s 60s British planes.

Aside from model making i also have a loarge collection of 1/6th scale soldier figures, Or dollies as the girlfriend calls them.
Look forward to keeping you all abreast of my latest projects looking on in wonder at your masterpieces


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2010)

Welcome on board Tony. Greetings from Poland.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 8, 2010)

Welcome aboard Tony.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## imalko (Oct 8, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum Tony. greeting from Serbia.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 8, 2010)

G'day mate welcome from Oz...


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 8, 2010)

Welcome Tony.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 9, 2010)

Hello Tony and welcome from 'Up North' !


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 9, 2010)

G'day Tony, greeting from 'down under' and welcome on board.


----------



## Peebs (Oct 9, 2010)

G'day Tony, welcome aboard!


----------



## P40NUT (Oct 9, 2010)

Welcome from Colorado.


----------



## otftch (Oct 9, 2010)

Welcome fron sunny Florida.
Ed


----------



## rochie (Oct 9, 2010)

hello from the north east


----------



## Geedee (Oct 9, 2010)

Welcome to the family from Wiltshire


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 9, 2010)

Welcome. Would love to see your 1/6th scale figures. That's huge!


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi Tony, and a warm welcome from me here in Denmark. 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------

